# Giant TCX 1



## s3pt1k (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm trying to find out if one can use p-clips to mount fenders to a Giant TCX 1. I know the TCX 2 has eyelets, but does the TCX 1 have the necessary "bridge" between the chainstays and on the fork onto which one could mount fenders?

Thanks,


----------



## mvautour (Aug 10, 2008)

*2010 Giant TCX 1 weight?*

Sorry to hijack this post, but I was also wondering if anyone knew the weight of the 2010 Giant TCX 1. Thanks.


----------



## s3pt1k (Mar 26, 2008)

I ordered mine today. No expecting it from the shop until October. ): Lucky me, I got a Defy Alliance 1 to ride in the meantime. As far as the above to questions, I've still received no info.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

mvautour said:


> Sorry to hijack this post, but I was also wondering if anyone knew the weight of the 2010 Giant TCX 1. Thanks.


My medium is about 19.5 lbs stock (more or less - I put old Rival shifters on for CX, IMO Alum will stand up better).


----------



## tscales (Jul 26, 2011)

I just got my 2012 TCX2. The components are a little weak but the frame is awesome. 

-T


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

OP, yes, should be fine. I've a TCX0 (2009 version) the seat stays have a bridge with a brake pivot hole. The front stock fork does not (have a brake pivot hole) but you could find several aftermarket fenders that will work on about any fork.

Good luck and cheers!


----------

